# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Pics of tics

## reptileexperts

So I thought people like seeing updates with the tics and since .usually just snapping cell shots while cleaning or interacting I'd just start a thread to run with and people can follow up at their leisure. About To get back to supporting the YouTube channel though with new vids soon! 


Titanium girl giving a fresh shed in QT last night 


Anthrax keeping me from working on my bamboo tablet to edit photos. 


13' purple dwarf girl vs 4lb bunny


Sunstripe Dwarf pounding a small meal


And last for now. Motley Tiger het purple girl relaxing after her rabbit. 

Cheers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (10-13-2015),_Albert Clark_ (10-02-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (04-14-2014),*bcr229* (04-14-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-03-2014),Eavlynn (09-30-2016),Gio (04-17-2014),_jclaiborne_ (04-14-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-17-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (04-16-2014),o.r hill (09-26-2016),_OctagonGecko729_ (04-14-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-14-2014),_Ridinandreptiles_ (04-15-2014),_Rob_ (05-10-2014)

----------


## OctagonGecko729

I just cant get over your Tiger Anthrax's eyes  :Very Happy: . The shots you did on black glass were amazing.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (04-14-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

I <3 this goldenchild. Such an amazing array of colors. Getting a ton better with age. This guy is producing his first sperm plugs right at a year old and 5 ft! more to come soon . . . cage cleaning tonight.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-02-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (10-17-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),_CloudtheBoa_ (10-18-2014),_Daybreaker_ (04-16-2014),Gio (04-26-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-17-2014),_OsirisRa32_ (04-16-2014),_Rorschach_ (08-28-2015),_Wapadi_ (05-06-2014)

----------


## artgecko

Great photos!  I am by no means a "big snake" person, but your pics make me want a retic all the same... Maybe one day I'll get a superdwarf male, but that will be a long time coming.  

Question about the goldenchild... This is the most interesting of the retic morphs for me.. In your pics he looks great, but I've seen many pics of them that look very dark.  Does their range of color show more as an "oil slick" kind of effect on their scales or are you referring to scale color (the gold tones)?  I'm sure there's a range in quality with these guys, but I've seen many that just look "poo brown" and I wasn't sure if it was quality, bad lighting/pics, or both.  

Thanks again for posting these pics, it helps those of us that are not retic-ready to live vicariously through you.   :Smile:

----------

snake_tamer (07-24-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Mine is special because it has a lot of Jampea blood. Mom was a pure Jampea from the Gasper line and dad was a lavender goldenchild. The red tones is from the jampea blood and the lightness could be a sign of het anery (50% het). When he breeds my purple jampea later this year I know the offspring are going to just be amazingly orange and red. Should produce the best and only high % dwarf albino childs. . . That said there is a lot of variation to the GC mutation. Mine is just a stunning example. Many others are just average I suppose. But I hand selected this one as a hatchling. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## artgecko

Thanks for the info... No wonder yours seemed to look better than the other GCs I'd seen.  Will his colors stay that intense as he ages?  I'm so used to hearing about BPs and boas "browning out" that I tend to assume all snakes do so.

----------


## zee-man

Cool pics. Im also a huge fan of tbe golden child. My favorite morph for retics because of the iridescence. If they ever make some SD Golden Childs at a reasonable hobbyist (see no plans to breed) price, I'll be strongly considering one.

I've read comments retic skin feels different than a boa or ball python. Is this true and can you comment?

----------


## Expensive hobby

It feels different when they become adults. Something about scales the size of quarters haha.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## OsirisRa32

Retics skin feels way smoother even when they are young and small.....my sd tiger's scales are smaller then my BPs and a bazillion times smoother.

----------


## reptileexperts

Yeah they have much finer scales than most boas. This gives them a soft feel as young and still a soft skin as adult. GC are in small packages already. Michael Powell has 50% SD GC listed for sale. 2500 is the price he's asking but I think he's the only US person with some for offer. Bob has produced 50% SD and in Europe there are some 50% SD GC HOGS

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Couple of my Biggers while cleaning cages tonight. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

mihwaron (10-06-2016)

----------


## reptileexperts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-17-2014),_OctagonGecko729_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## zee-man

Thats a whole lotta snake you got wrapped around ya man haha.

I might try to handle a retic at my next local show but I don't know that anyone breeds them I think they are all wholesale snakes which isn't really my interest. Rather support a breeder.



Anywho question. Not at all trying to steal the thread though. I saw pics today on Google of  black GC is that a GC Motley or the original GC without being mixed?

And what is a werewolf killer? Makes me want one just because of the name but again I'd only do a super dwarf. 9' is probably my max comfort level. And I understand the whole bell curve deal but I prefer to err on the side of caution. I understand that is your collection photo thread but knowing the combo to make it would help my Google search. Thanks!

----------


## reptileexperts

GC has a lot of variation. Some come out black in its purest form. Some are brown and of course, the jampea crosses have intense reds as well. Most are just tan and get a little bit of yellow as they turn into adults (brighten with age as almost all retics do contrary to balls). GC motley though have a VERY strong head pattern from that motley gene, and the snake in general is always completely black. This is still a new cross. I will be breeding my Tiger Motley het SD/D to my GC Het Jampea later this year to hopefully produce Goldenchild Motley Tiger Purple and Lavender Albinos! Gotta finish getting that girl up to size, but she turns 3 this year and is packing size (see picture above with my foot as acomparison, size 13. 

Werewolf Killer is an idea, but it was created this year - but the name I don't believe stuck. Werewolf killer is a "silver bullet" - mutation wise you'd be looking for a GC Snow or GC Anery. No one to date has produced a GC Snow, but it is in the works it seems, this year. My GC, if proven het snow, could have some fun for me later down in such a project. . . GC Anery was just produced this year by NERD.

----------

zee-man (04-17-2014)

----------


## zee-man

Thanks for the explanations man, much appreciated. 


If I went for a retic it will definitely be a GC, maybe full black.  I'll have to look into the Motley GC's too.  Maybe in a couple years one will fall into my price range for pet pricing.  At this point, I'm gearing towards a ball python project that could be big (for my level anyways) so my funds are going there.  

Please do continue to post pics though.  These guys just look wicked (in a good way). Saw a pic of a retic looking through a door crack, that pic still gives me goosebumps when I see it.  The all-knowing, ever watchful eye.  If the Devil ever did take the form of a snake to deceive it would have been a retic, nothing looks quite as cunning as these guys (though geographically it doesn't work out).

----------

_reptileexperts_ (04-17-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

like this one? ;-) this is one of my favorite shots of this boy when I first got my golden child.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-17-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),_Gerardo_ (06-20-2014),_jclaiborne_ (04-18-2014),_OctagonGecko729_ (04-21-2014),Poilkjmnb20 (04-21-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-17-2014)

----------


## zee-man

The sinister eye.... he/she is waiting.

Something totally awesome about their pupils, iris, and brow that is too cool. Like a dinosaur!

----------


## Expensive hobby

> like this one? ;-) this is one of my favorite shots of this boy when I first got my golden child.


That's an evil eye for sure. The look of "I'm gonna light you up if you put your hand in here" I know that look all to well

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## reptileexperts

Took my biggest out for a walk. Have some high rez shots in my cam  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-17-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Took my biggest out for a walk. Have some high rez shots in my cam 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Get inspired?


I swear we are the same person at times lol. Like some wierd time space continuum haha

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------

_reptileexperts_ (04-18-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

nah, I always take them out :-) New lens came in and wanted to play around with it ;-) 14mm wide angle

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-21-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

Pics of tics!!! Subscribed

----------


## reptileexperts

Took the motley tiger girl out today she ended up running up my body though while I tried to photograph her .


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-17-2014),DooLittle (04-21-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-21-2014),_OctagonGecko729_ (04-21-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Took the motley tiger girl out today she ended up running up my body though while I tried to photograph her .
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Haha that's funny. She looks gorgeous.

Now get over to my outside tic pic thread and leave some love lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## reptileexperts

Find the rabbit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-17-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> ...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


That face is so adorable.  Loving this thread and the one expensive hobby put up.  Great pics and snakes.   :Good Job:   :Good Job:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up: 
 :Party on:

----------


## reptileexperts

Lol thanks! I am planning on taking more retics out today it's amazing out and I have the day off. So ill try and bomb this with a lot of photos this afternoon 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (04-21-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-22-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Find the rabbit. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


IT'S IN THE SNAKE!!!

Did I get it right? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## DooLittle

> Took the motley tiger girl out today she ended up running up my body though while I tried to photograph her .
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Awww, she wuvs you!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Outside doing some shoots now. White phase mainland het stripe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Eazyyyb

Amazing. Probably my favorite collection on this site

----------

_reptileexperts_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Outside doing some shoots now. White phase mainland het stripe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Haha I can hide under there right?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## reptileexperts

No no. I didn't just clean your entire cage 3 minutes ago literally thank you for that. Common thing for retics. You have all been warned. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## OctagonGecko729

Yeah my boy is small but he still enjoys flooding the 41 qt tub. Either by peeing or by dragging his bowl to the hot side and dumping it. He also floods the cage when he soaks in the bowl -_-. Retics destroy their cages much much more then the most troublesome BPs. He is an avid painter and also likes pulling all of the paper towels into one wad on the hot side.  :Good Job:

----------


## Expensive hobby

> No no. I didn't just clean your entire cage 3 minutes ago literally thank you for that. Common thing for retics. You have all been warned. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


You know how retics know when it's time to poop and pee? When they are put back in a clean cage.

Mine know that rule very well!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------

_reptileexperts_ (04-22-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Yep every time. Cleaned 9 retic visions yesterday. 4 are soiled this morning!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Goldenchild passing by the camera in the sun, look at that shine :-)

----------

_blackfish707_ (05-16-2014),HospiceNHeartsRN (07-27-2015),SideShowMom (08-25-2014)

----------


## carbn8

Well I have a new goal in life. Between this thread and and expensivehobbies, I dont think its a matter of choice any more I need a retic.

----------


## reptileexperts

1200 gram champagne male ball python versus 13' female purple dwarf retic 


50% SD Platinum getting some extra shed off from last night's shedding. Roughly 10' 2012 female. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-23-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Titanium Female


Goldenchild Het Albino Jampea


White phase het stripe male


Citron (het titanium) male


Genetic striped het purple

Ok that's enough for now!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-23-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

> 1200 gram champagne male ball python versus 13' female purple dwarf retic


Isn't it Ironic don't ya think? How a dwarf retic dwarfs a BP?

Speaking of dwarfing things:

1. Your collection is insane and it reassures me I need to step my retic game up lol

2. I can't wait till all my Mainland tics start to dwarf me. Looking at my buddies 22' 270lb purple tiger makes me want mine to put on some pounds. She's so fun to work with especially when she gets lively. The brute strength takes your breathe away, in a good way!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## jclaiborne

The colors on that goldenchild are amazing!

----------


## reptileexperts

Super tiger super dwarf het white albino female celebrating her one year birthday last month. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Genetic striped het purple girl. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Expensive hobby

I swear I need some dwarfs now lol

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## reptileexperts

Dwarfs are awesome, prices are coming down a little bit as the new morphs in mainland are keeping those prices higher. But you still expect to pay a bit for a female superdwarf anything since the demand is ridiculous. Dwarf Locales like Jampea and Seylayer are just awesome though and cheap enough.

----------


## reptileexperts

Anthrax in the grass today!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (04-25-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Anthrax male reticulated python mainland out in the sun yesterday, finally getting these up!

----------

DooLittle (04-27-2014),_Wapadi_ (05-06-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Gorgeous pictures and snakes.  You need to enter in HOTM more often!   :Very Happy:

----------

_reptileexperts_ (04-27-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

I'm usually not paying much attention to the HOTM POTM stuff. . . but I managed to get a couple photos in this go around.

----------

DooLittle (04-27-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-27-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

I wanna see the Platinum outside!!  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Green

Here is my sunfire retic.

----------


## reptileexperts

> I wanna see the Platinum outside!! 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


lol, she's been in shed lately and just dropped her skin. But she has a few spots that stuck. When I get some time though with her mid week, I'll get her outside ;-)

----------

Gio (04-27-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-27-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Even though it's the size of a corn snake this is much much worse. Super dwarf pure. Anery male. You have been warned. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-28-2014)

----------


## Borgy76

Did you give him an enema or what?  Man that's alot of poop!

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Did you give him an enema or what?  Man that's alot of poop!


Welcome to the wonderful world of retics! Where you get to clean up poop everyday  :Smile: 

Wouldn't trade it for the world haha.

There are other really big snakes out there, burms, anacondas, African rocks, but nothing poos quite like a retic.

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## reptileexperts

Normal destruction lol. . . this was just during a shed, so he was a little bit more backed up. But that's about the normal amount of fluids that come out of a retic.

----------


## artgecko

Wow.. That pic should become part of a standard "form answer" post for you when anyone posts they want a retic. I know this helps dissuade me lol.  

You sir, are a dedicated herper to keep such amazing pooping machines.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Wow.. That pic should become part of a standard "form answer" post for you when anyone posts they want a retic. I know this helps dissuade me lol.  
> 
> You sir, are a dedicated herper to keep such amazing pooping machines.


Ya they get pretty bad. Here is my standard form answer pic lol:


Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-30-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Here's what the room looks like at the moment! Decided to do an update pic of the set ups.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),_BumbleB_ (05-16-2014),_Eazyyyb_ (05-28-2014),Gio (05-04-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Even though it's the size of a corn snake this is much much worse. Super dwarf pure. Anery male. You have been warned. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk





> Normal destruction lol. . . this was just during a shed, so he was a little bit more backed up. But that's about the normal amount of fluids that come out of a retic.





> Ya they get pretty bad. Here is my standard form answer pic lol:



I was pondering 1 SD Retic at some point in the future(yes just one).  Maybe not so much now.   :Wink: 






> Here's what the room looks like at the moment! Decided to do an update pic of the set ups.



Room looks awesome.    :Good Job:

----------


## Mike41793

I need a retic lol

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## BrandiR

> I need a retic lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


That's what she said!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## reptileexperts

> That's what she said!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Zing. 

I wrestled an anaconda for three days once ... Then I realized I was just .... never mind. . .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_BrandiR_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## artgecko

Nice looking setup.  Do you have additional space to expand into as your tics mature (and need bigger cages)?  Also, who are the cages by in the bottom right (the white ones)?

----------


## reptileexperts

Most of the tics are in their adult caging with the exception of a few. They are either in 6x2 or 4x2 visions (4x2 Visions are the ones on the right and the 6x2 are on the left.) Male retics do well in Vision 400, while female mainlands can live  their entire life in a vision 632. Thankfully I only have one female mainland, the rest are dwarf / super dwarf and are in their lifetime caging :-)

----------


## reptileexperts

Couple from the tubs last night. The titanium took her first small rat. And the sunstripe is on mediums  :Smile:  (sunstripe was just in the tub for holding)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## artgecko

Thanks for the info!  For some reason, I always assumed that you had scads and scads of retics growing out (in the racks in your room pic), not sure why I thought your collection was all or nearly all retics *shrug*.  Great looking sunstripe btw!

----------


## zee-man

So I assume by some of your pictures, the pics with clean paper towels are a rarity as opposed to a commonality?  :Very Happy: 


I can deal with the poo, but the gallon of urine I think would be a bit much for me to handle... holy geez.  I couldn't imagine that mess.  Have you tried another substrate like aspen, does it absorb better?

----------


## reptileexperts

I switched to aspen to avoid cleaning up daily . . . but found out this led to deposits of unseen urine that ended up building up to the point that the room smelled like ammonia 24/7. I started to spot check the aspen twice daily, but when I led tours, this was out of the question since I'd leave them for 5-8 days and they'd have to self sustain a little better. This still worked nicer for when I had to leave them for a week, but the clean up after took hours and hours even with a shop vacuum.  Paper is just so easy to spot check, quick to clean, and I get to use f10 on the entire enclosure when I clean it every other day or so. This ensures that there is zero issues with bacteria growth, ammonia smells, and so forth. 

when I stopped thawing rabbits in water, the urine levels dropped significantly with the big girls. Now they only dump loads of urine maybe every other week, or just lighter amounts twice or so a week. The younger ones still get water thawed rats, but I'm trying to dry them to keep urine down. 

I go through about 6 rolls of paper towels a week just in cleaning up after the retics and those are only used as liner in about 5 tubs, the rest are on unprinted newspaper.

----------


## colton62

That room is beautiful lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zee-man

My girlfriend has an infatuation with lavender.  It started with the retic hatchlings we saw at a reptile show (the mainland hatchlings, not Dwarf or SD).  She's been all about Lavender since then.  I will point her to this thread for the damage control required for one of these guys / gals. I also don't know that she'd be ready for a retic's intelligence or size - and I don't know how far along SD's are on Lavender Albino's.


I wanted to note your snake room is incredibly awesome.  Something similar in my future hopefully someday.  How are you heating that room - is it operating on a separate, smaller system from the rest of your house?  I saw something on the ceiling but don't know if that is a heat exchanger or just a light fixture, heh. Regardless, the room looks awesome and a great use of space.

----------


## reptileexperts

Lavender is in a lot of dwarf projects, including dwarf lavender genetic striped (I will be producing those in the next year or so from a super tiny female if all goes right). And standalone Lav Dwarfs are really easy to get. 62.5% SD Lavs are out there, but they are still quite costly, and will require about 2-3k in spending to acquire one. 

The room is in an apartment separate from the main house. The apartment has its on central heating / ac and thermostat that is set to 78 which keeps the ambient at 78 year round. The cages themselves have undertank heaters for the retics / racks, then the arboreal cages have Radiant heat panels controlling their perches (Morelia). The ceiling has a fan that circulates the air, and it looks weird  because my head ran into the light fixture and busted it a few months back, and I'm still trying to find a replacement dome . . . *sigh*

----------


## Mike41793

How do you thaw the rabbits out and heat them up now then Cody? 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

They are heated by air, I leave them in a dry tub for 24 hours, then put them in a plastic bag that is puncture free and run warm water over it to raise the temperature of the rabbit above room temperature to give off a better signal. Works excellent.

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-03-2014)

----------


## Gio

Well,

I'm still interested in them but that is a lot of waste. The metabolism is obviously much faster than a boa constrictor's. 

Do you breed "normal" SDs and dwarfs or just morphs?

The snake room is very classy looking. That kind of room gives the hobby a good name!!

----------


## reptileexperts

> Well,
> 
> I'm still interested in them but that is a lot of waste. The metabolism is obviously much faster than a boa constrictor's. 
> 
> Do you breed "normal" SDs and dwarfs or just morphs?
> 
> The snake room is very classy looking. That kind of room gives the hobby a good name!!


Even the products of my pure x 50% sd will generate normal but they will be het for Anery poss het albino (therefor poss het snow). 

They do metabolize extremely fast. a 4 lb rabbit being digested in a matter of 2-3 days, with them looking for food on day 4 is insane enough. But they generally urinate every other day, and release fecal 1-2 times a week. Of course this depends solely on which side of the cage they are sticking to (hot or cold). 

Appreciate the room remarks. I do work quite hard ensuring its almost always presentable.

----------

Gio (05-04-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-04-2014)

----------


## Gio

> Even the products of my pure x 50% sd will generate normal but they will be het for Anery poss het albino (therefor poss het snow). 
> 
> They do metabolize extremely fast. a 4 lb rabbit being digested in a matter of 2-3 days, with them looking for food on day 4 is insane enough. But they generally urinate every other day, and release fecal 1-2 times a week. Of course this depends solely on which side of the cage they are sticking to (hot or cold). 
> 
> Appreciate the room remarks. I do work quite hard ensuring its almost always presentable.


Well it pays off. Any legislation against snakes like this is somewhat combatted by being educated and presenting something aesthetically pleasing. The room is safe, secure and well kept. 

The way you present the animals in your videos is fantastic and IF I were to look for a SD or a male dwarf I'd feel pretty comfortable with your adult size estimate. As a matter of fact, I never even considered one of these until after I saw your YOUTube video. 

It's quite a service to people looking at the species. Too often people get one and are over their heads due to size and then the issues start.

Do regular TIGERs come in the SD model? As far as morphs go that is my favorite. Other than that normal is my bag.

Keep the pictures coming.

----------


## reptileexperts

Tigers are in the 75% range right now. Jason Reed has some knock out 75% SD Tiger stuff, Kris Brown from Vital Exotics has 62.5% SD Tigers that are nice as well. Travis kubes has F2 50% SD Tigers (both of mine are these lines from him). 

Things to note: 

Tiger was the gene that kind of brought docility to the species. The original wild caught tigers just had this nature about them that was in general pleasing and not like many of the wild caught lines before them. 

Tiger also came from a large mainland line. Many record lengths are held by tigers. As a result, this gene is suggested to influence length - thus SD line tigers be longer than an SD pairing that did not include any tiger blood (siblings included obviously). That being said, my 50% SD Tiger girl who turned 2 a couple months back now, she has stopped gaining length at any reasonable rate, and is now adding girth and seemingly capped around 8'. Unlike my platinum which has the same % SD (50) but is from a slightly different local, and is a first generation cross and not a 50% x 50% cross like my tiger. The platinum girl is just a couple months older, and is 10' roughly, again for what its worth.

----------

Gio (05-04-2014)

----------


## Gio

I'm not too far from Vital Exotics and I met Kris at an expo. I like his stuff from what I see. I would love a 7 foot SD tiger male maybe something the size of your female at 8 would be manageable as well. 

If you get a chance post a few pics of that one.

Thanks

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-20-2015),_Mike41793_ (05-06-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Goldenchild hanging out with me this morning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

*bcr229* (05-05-2014),Gio (05-05-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-07-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Goldenchild in his cage 


Super tiger super dwarf in hers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),Gio (05-05-2014),_jclaiborne_ (05-05-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-06-2014)

----------


## jclaiborne

Love that goldenchild!

----------


## Borgy76

> Goldenchild in his cage 
> 
> 
> Super tiger super dwarf in hers
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


They both look so crabby, love it!

----------


## Mike41793

They stay pretty skinny too, so even though it's like "oh Damn a  7 foot male!" they aren't usually much more girthy than a corn snake. If it gets a bit bigger it could add girth too but you'll not see a retic that's small but with a anaconda or burm body shape, the snake would have to be overweight I'd think. 

EDIT: oops I forgot to quote him, but I was just adding to what gio had said  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## zee-man

So question... if a retic is 31.25% SD and 37.5% Dwarf and male how big would you estimate he'd be? 5-7' and how thick? Like pop can thick and eating large rats as an adult? 

Will the smaller retics still do that kind of excretory damage or is that just another bonus of playing with the big kids?

I'm just trying to get an idea. Thanks!

----------


## Mike41793

> So question... if a retic is 31.25% SD and 37.5% Dwarf and male how big would you estimate he'd be? 5-7' and how thick? Like pop can thick and eating large rats as an adult? 
> 
> Will the smaller retics still do that kind of excretory damage or is that just another bonus of playing with the big kids?
> 
> I'm just trying to get an idea. Thanks!


I'm not an expert but I've talked to Cody about them a lot. A dwarf male, 100% pure dwarf male, gets to be 8', generally speaking. Pure SD males usually 5'-6'. (from what I've learned from Cody). 

All retics eat a lot so I'm sure the smaller ones piss and crap as often, obviously just not the same amounts though haha. 

I too am really wanting a retic so I've been absorbing as much knowledge as I can haha  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

Megg (10-15-2015),_reptileexperts_ (05-07-2014),zee-man (05-07-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Yeah that mostly. The mixes of dwarf and SD stuff can be tricky. The mainland will still give influence. If say 7' is a safe estimate. However, I'd still suggest to be prepared for up to a 10' male l. Thickness would be maybe a pop can

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

Megg (10-15-2015),_Mike41793_ (05-10-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-07-2014),zee-man (05-07-2014)

----------


## Rob

Here's my beautiful little gal


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),DooLittle (05-09-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-10-2014)

----------


## Rob

Up my bed post! 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-10-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Platinum taking a cruise after her bath and cage clean


Retic problems... 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (05-15-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-15-2014),_Rob_ (05-13-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_blackfish707_ (05-21-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),DooLittle (05-16-2014),_jclaiborne_ (05-15-2014),_Rob_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Retic problems... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



"Honey, what's for breakfast tomorrow?"
"Still deciding, I was thinking sausage and scrambled eggs."

----------

_Mr Oni_ (05-20-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> "Honey, what's for breakfast tomorrow?"
> "Still deciding, I was thinking sausage and scrambled eggs."


You are so disgusting.   Lol.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Ok, you have to have a kick A macro lens.  I want to see an awesome eye shot.  Please.....  :Smile:

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

a few of my boy growing up.  :Good Job: 


the day we got him (2-16-13):



growing up:








his first rabbit:



him today (a little over 10 ft):

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-16-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),DooLittle (05-16-2014),_reptileexperts_ (06-22-2014),_Rob_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

He's a pretty boy creepin!

----------

_TheSnakeGeek_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## Rob

Great progression pics of such an amazing animal. Do you happen to know dates of the "growing up" shots?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> Great progression pics of such an amazing animal. Do you happen to know dates of the "growing up" shots?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


14 Here ya go Rob-  8/10/13 for chair pics

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=200495

----------

_Rob_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## Rob

> 14 Here ya go Rob-  8/10/13 for chair pics
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=200495


Thanks, I should remember I did comment on it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

> Ok, you have to have a kick A macro lens.  I want to see an awesome eye shot.  Please.....




Only because you asked nice. Didn't put the extension tubes on. . . maybe later



And the anthrax

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),DooLittle (05-16-2014),_jclaiborne_ (05-20-2014),_Sirensong26_ (10-15-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Only because you asked nice. Didn't put the extension tubes on. . . maybe later


Look at those!  So angry looking, but so beautiful!   Thank you  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Look at those!  So angry looking, but so beautiful!   Thank you






Uno mass . . . Citron eye

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),DooLittle (05-16-2014),_jclaiborne_ (05-20-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Uno mass . . . Citron eye


Those eyes are wicked.

----------


## Mike41793

> Only because you asked nice. Didn't put the extension tubes on. . . maybe later
> 
> 
> 
> And the anthrax


Can you post some body shots of the anthrax? That's a recessive morph, correct? 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

> Can you post some body shots of the anthrax? That's a recessive morph, correct? 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk




Here you go mike yes its recessive. The het is called granite back or shattered 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (05-20-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-20-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Here you go mike yes its recessive. The het is called granite back or shattered 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Hmmm interesting. Kinda looks like a super tiger? 

The granite back or shattered is a visual morph though, correct? 

EDIT: maybe not super tiger, but it's got stripes it looks like. 
Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

> Hmmm interesting. Kinda looks like a super tiger? 
> 
> The granite back or shattered is a visual morph though, correct? 
> 
> EDIT: maybe not super tiger, but it's got stripes it looks like. 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Look at my genetic stripe stuff in this thread, thats a recessive trait and has some similarity, the thing about the anthrax is its CRAZY variable. You can get them light or dark. I Love my light one that has those super dark eyes. This guy wants to be a tiger anthrax so bad! 

The hets and mostly visual, but not always clear cut. Sometimes its just a slight diffusion of pattern. When you have JUST Granite back its pretty easy to tell them from normals, But when you have poss granite back tigers / sun fires / platinum etc, its hard to distinguish.

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-20-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

No no I didn't need those tongs today. Tiger super dwarf female. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-21-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-21-2014)

----------


## blackfish707

> 



HOLY COW. I have GOT to take a break from the snake fund and get me a nicer camera.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-21-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> No no I didn't need those tongs today. Tiger super dwarf female. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


UGHHH I hate when they do that!! I'm just like really?!? Seriously come on!! I bet it's a lot harder getting them back from a retic than it is a bp though! Haha I'd be like you can have them lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Yep I gave them to her and fed the rest by hand. Took about 45 min for her to let them go on her own. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-22-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-21-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

How does lav albino work in retics?  
Lav to lav makes lavs, purples and whites
White to white makes whites
Purple to purple makes purples 
White to purple makes all three? 
Lav to purple or white makes all three too? 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Dwarf sunstripe poss het albino looking awesome with two medium rats in him. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-26-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

> How does lav albino work in retics?  
> Lav to lav makes lavs, purples and whites
> White to white makes whites
> Purple to purple makes purples 
> White to purple makes all three? 
> Lav to purple or white makes all three too? 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Almost. 

White to purple only makes lav 

White to lav makes white and lav 
Purple to lav makes purple and lav

What I refer to as het lav is not officially accepted (not sure why) it basically means it was from a lav parent and could be white or purple but not both obviously. Just think of it as two separate alleles that work together. 

ww is white 
pp is purple 
pw is lavender 

Now when you do a punet square of the cross you'll get the results a lot easier.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-22-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

AND lavender produces all 3 ;-)

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-22-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

So if you have a lavender you definitely would wanna breed it to another albino, whether it be lav, white or purple, so you don't produce het lavs...? Bc that just sounds like a headache lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Expensive hobby

Anytime you have the choice it's preferable to breed to another albino simply because you gain more genes, and generally more desirable genes. However everyone has their personal preference. Some like amels, some like purples and lavs, some don't like albino at all lol. But purples sure do look good with a lot of gene combos like purple sunfire, or purple GC.

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## reptileexperts

Tiger Motley het purple 25% SD


Dwarf goldenchild het albino 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-26-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

You need to submit one of your tic pics for HOTM.

----------


## reptileexperts

Did. It lost lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> Did. It lost lol 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


You're not a quitter are you?  Lol.  Enter again!  We need more participants.   :Smile:

----------


## reptileexperts

> You're not a quitter are you?  Lol.  Enter again!  We need more participants.


lol . . . nope, just not too enticed to keep entering ;-)

----------


## reptileexperts

My girlfriend last night enjoying some retic time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-27-2014),_jclaiborne_ (05-27-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-27-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

And her shot of me  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-27-2014),_jclaiborne_ (05-27-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-27-2014)

----------


## jackal_727

Very beautiful snake. Is she a lav?

----------


## Mike41793

> Very beautiful snake. Is she a lav?


I think that's his female purple. 

Nice pics Cody! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Mike nailed it. It's my dwarf purple girl  :Smile:  the jampea makes the purple a little lighter and the orange a LOT more intense 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

First adult tic bite. Not too bad at all. This is the result of NOT jerking back. Very very very important to remember. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_Rob_ (05-28-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

The biter. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_Rob_ (05-28-2014),Smarion0006 (11-23-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Was it a quick tag or did he hang on?

----------


## reptileexperts

Quick like a cobra. This was her after her shower.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-29-2014),_Daybreaker_ (05-28-2014),DooLittle (05-28-2014),_Eazyyyb_ (06-04-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

No flash. 


With flash 

Did a photo shoot of some of my higher end males yesterday. Might get to them tonight!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-29-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-30-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Fresh shed on jewel my only mainland female (titanium)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2014),_jclaiborne_ (05-30-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-30-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

A few from the shoot the other day! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),DooLittle (06-04-2014),Gio (06-06-2014),ladyparrott (12-07-2015),_Mike41793_ (06-04-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Man those eyes bore right into the depths of your soul!! Such beautiful snakes! Love those eyes though 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> A few from the shoot the other day! 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I freaking love those orange angry eyes!

----------


## Eazyyyb

this is my favorite thread on this site...just had to say that

----------


## DooLittle

DAYBREAKER WHERE IS ESTELLE?   She belongs here. :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-04-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

> I freaking love those orange angry eyes!


haha, the ones with orange eyes can be a tad bit more nippy at times ;-) .  . . but the sunstripe is a gem! He's in shed right now, and I literally opened the tub, grabbed him, put him in holding and cleaned his tub, grabbed him again, then put him back in. Not a bit of snake agro ;-)  :Good Job:

----------


## reptileexperts

16 month old super tiger super dwarf female modeled by my  beautiful girl  :Smile:  from last night after cleaning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

What % SD, Cody?  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

F2 50% (parents were first cross 50% Tiger het albino each) 

So she's 66% het white phase albino

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-14-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Somebody was a pig this morning. 4lb of bunny gone bye bye 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (06-18-2014),_Mike41793_ (06-19-2014),_Pyrate81_ (06-27-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Somebody was a pig this morning. 4lb of bunny gone bye bye 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


So pretty.  I'd love to come see those guys in person.

----------


## Borgy76

> Somebody was a pig this morning. 4lb of bunny gone bye bye 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Love the color and pattern on these!

----------


## reptileexperts

This purple girl is my favorite  hence why she is food spoiled 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Borgy76

Is she a Dwarf or Sd, she looks super huge?

----------


## reptileexperts

> Is she a Dwarf or Sd, she looks super huge?


Shes 62.5% Jampea (dwarf). She's putting on weight as an adult getting ready to breed this winter. She's just over 13'

----------


## Borgy76

> Shes 62.5% Jampea (dwarf). She's putting on weight as an adult getting ready to breed this winter. She's just over 13'



Wow!  What kind of feeding schedule is she on?  Is she going to get much longer?  There are so many I want after getting my burm, but I think I better just stick to one for now.

----------


## reptileexperts

Nah she'll get heavier but not longer.  She eats a rabbit weekly  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Anery and Platinum Retics today!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-23-2014),_jclaiborne_ (06-22-2014),_OsirisRa32_ (06-22-2014),_Pyrate81_ (06-27-2014),_Rob_ (06-22-2014)

----------


## jackal_727

Platty is stunning!

----------


## reptileexperts

Was tough parting with this girl but sent her to a new home this week as my retic dynamics are changing  more news to follow  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Old shots but not in this thread yet.  Need to get this girl outside for some new images.  

Genetic stripe het purple!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-26-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),_Pyrate81_ (06-27-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Just in...  Female tiger 75% Jampea het anery 50% het albino!! Got this in a boa trade this week while my collection is under going focusing.  More details to come.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (06-26-2014),_Pyrate81_ (06-27-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Cleaning the purple girls cage while holding her in a clean one below!

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-30-2014),_Rob_ (06-28-2014)

----------


## KSTAR86

Awesome collection

----------


## reptileexperts

Titanium girl hasn't been shown off nearly enough.  She's about twice as big now! Need better weather to get her back outside again.

----------


## Pampho85

The titanium is stunning, but the purple caught my eye! I'd jump on the opportunity to keep a Purple/Lavender SD if it was affordable and my landlord let me haha.

If I may ask a question, about how much on average do you spend on 1-2 SDs per month just for food?

----------


## reptileexperts

25 a month per SD

----------


## reptileexperts

Fresh shed 50% SD super tiger 2013


Fresh shed 50% SD tiger 2012

----------


## reptileexperts

My misses and I with her first retic, Bell, the 75% Jampea Tiger Het Anery and poss het snow!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-03-2014),_iPanda_ (07-03-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Couple of shots from yesterday morning

----------

Cyndymei (07-05-2014),_jclaiborne_ (07-05-2014),_Mike41793_ (07-05-2014),_Pyrate81_ (09-02-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Genetic striped retic tonight

----------

_Pyrate81_ (09-02-2014),_Rob_ (07-18-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Bath time for the Tiger girl 


Big girl out today  


Comparison shot with my dslr

----------


## snake_tamer

here's my pair of tics... i'll get more pics up in my thread later  :Smile:  just had to share they are so pretty.  Platinum Het Albino, going for Ruby Eyed babies! she just needs to grow a bunch  :Smile:

----------


## snake_tamer

ps everyone that's posted on the other 16 and some odd pages... haha you guys have some gorgeous retics!!!! i can't wait to grow my collection

----------


## reptileexperts

My better half again with our Goldenchild Jampea


Jampea Tiger Het Anery poss het albino girl in holding while her tub was cleaned today before tomorrow feeding


Don't judge...  Terrible phone pic but who cares  :Smile:  anthrax after a soak while his tub was cleaned

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

Well.. I got a female. Sunfire super tiger het albino. Better pics soon.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-27-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Nice pick up! Start a thread, and track her progress. I need to do an update on my titanium girl at 4 months old now . . .

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-27-2014),_TheSnakeGeek_ (07-28-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Well.. I got a female. Sunfire super tiger het albino. Better pics soon.


Jealoussssss!!  :Very Happy:

----------

_TheSnakeGeek_ (07-28-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Titanium slamming a medium rat

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-01-2014),_Pyrate81_ (09-02-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Ahhhhhh, this is where I saw snakegeeks new Super tiger haha. He has to post pics of the other one he got tho! 

Cody the titanium looks cool. No pattern like a GC?

----------


## reptileexperts

The Titanium has some roseates, but mainly just a fully line down their back (unless they are tiger). Its more like a paint stripe I guess you'd say. 



Sunstripe was looking awesome this morning. Anthrax is too, just haven't set him out for a shoot since he's a bit bigger

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-06-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Titanium 


Anthrax boy who is growing like a weed


Genetic striped sunfire again


And the biggest sitting in her cage waiting for this week's bunny Purple Dwarf

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-06-2014)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

New pickup! Platinum tiger female with a CRAZY pattern. And she feisty!

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),_Fraido_ (03-25-2016),_Mike41793_ (08-06-2014),_Pyrate81_ (09-02-2014),_Rob_ (08-06-2014)

----------


## KSTAR86

They all look great!!

----------


## Rob



----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),DooLittle (08-06-2014),_Mike41793_ (08-06-2014),_Pyrate81_ (09-02-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> 


Why don't you ever post these guys on fb?!??

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-08-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Why don't you ever post these guys on fb?!??


I do! Check the "our other children"  album

----------

DooLittle (08-06-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> I do! Check the "our other children"  album


Lol.   I must just miss them come up in the feed...

----------


## reptileexperts

Couple from last night

----------


## Mike41793

The deed is done :p

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2014),_Pyrate81_ (08-28-2014),_Rob_ (08-08-2014)

----------


## Rob

Yes! About time you posted him on here....great looking lavender

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-09-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Yes! About time you posted him on here....great looking lavender


Ty Robert, I need another now tho!! Haha

----------

_TheSnakeGeek_ (08-09-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Ty Robert, I need another now tho!! Haha


I couldn't agree more, what are you looking into?

----------


## Mike41793

> I couldn't agree more, what are you looking into?


Find me a pure SD anery female or a dwarf golden child het albino female  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rob

> Find me a pure SD anery female or a dwarf golden child het albino female


Im thinking gc for my next one too!

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-09-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

lol... travis kubes can get you set up with the pure SD anery female ;-) wont be cheap though... grats mike!!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-09-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> lol... travis kubes can get you set up with the pure SD anery female ;-) wont be cheap though... grats mike!!!


Tried messaging him on FB about just a pure SD female before I got that guy^ and he never got back to me. Tried a second time the next day and same thing. Says he saw both messages tho. Poor communication from a seller kills it for me instantly lol.

----------


## reptileexperts

yeah, hes a tough guy to get a hold of. Most of the time he is busy with shows / snakes. Best thing seemed to always be to text him. That's the only way I have ever been able to close deals with him is via phone.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-10-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Communication isn't hard. If he don't wanna make the effort he isn't gunna get my money lol. I'm keeping my eyes peeled for anything that looks interesting. 

Saw a dwarf female golden child for sale but not sure if that would get too big on me or not.

----------


## Rob

> Communication isn't hard.


Agreed my dude. Kris with vital
Was great in that department, anytime I called he answered right away.

----------


## Mike41793

> Agreed my dude. Kris with vital
> Was great in that department, anytime I called he answered right away.


I completed the whole transaction through FB messages and he always responded very promptly imo. Especially since I'm sure he's busy.

----------


## reptileexperts

Not sure if you saw, but Travis got in wreck it looked like, saw the road burns on his entire leg posted this morning. Could give reason why he's been quiet. Not sure how long ago it happened, but this is the first activity I've seen from him in a few weeks.

----------


## Mike41793

> Not sure if you saw, but Travis got in wreck it looked like, saw the road burns on his entire leg posted this morning. Could give reason why he's been quiet. Not sure how long ago it happened, but this is the first activity I've seen from him in a few weeks.


Well that would explain it! I will try him again.

----------


## Rob

Purple checking out his new crib

----------


## reptileexperts

Going to go through that size quick quick

----------


## Rob

> Going to go through that size quick quick


Yep.....Just wanted them out of tubs and into a transitional cage. Got them for a great price too. I'll see how I like vision, or if I'll go with ap again for adult cages.

----------


## reptileexperts

> Yep.....Just wanted them out of tubs and into a transitional cage. Got them for a great price too. I'll see how I like vision, or if I'll go with ap again for adult cages.


Yep love my visions but the warping in the larger models is a real issue just something to watch for.  You won't see it though in the smaller tanks

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-14-2014),_Rob_ (08-14-2014)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> Yep love my visions but the warping in the larger models is a real issue just something to watch for.  You won't see it though in the smaller tanks


Any way to prevent it?

----------


## reptileexperts

Using homemade racks to hold them or making metal internal framing is the only way

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> Using homemade racks to hold them or making metal internal framing is the only way


So they sag from stacking them directly on top of each other? I just got two 632s and with how much I spent on em I definitely don't want them sagging. Lol

----------


## reptileexperts

Yeah ultimately it warps the bottom and forms a rise.  Then the doors kind of sag and the glass gets hard to put in and out

----------


## Mike41793

Yea what Cody said, everything I've seen says you definitely don't want them just sitting on top of eachother!  :Smile:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-28-2014),_Rob_ (08-18-2014)

----------


## Rob

Couple quick shots

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-18-2014)

----------


## jclaiborne

> Yea what Cody said, everything I've seen says you definitely don't want them just sitting on top of eachother!


What I have been trying out with mine is doing a wood frame between them to distrubute the weight along the outer edges and try to stop the sagging in the middle.  Now mine aren't the 6 footers, but it seems to be working well so far.  6 Months with no sag.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-18-2014)

----------


## papapena

> Took the motley tiger girl out today she ended up running up my body though while I tried to photograph her .
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


WOW! The head on this Retic is amazing!! Very beautiful!

----------


## reptileexperts

Thanks this is what the motley gene does aside from shifting the side pattern to nothing  :Smile:

----------


## papapena

What you gonna breed her with?

----------


## papapena

Your videos on Youtube had alot to do with me getting a Retic. I was gonna go with a Suriname Boa, which I had in the past. They were going to ship me a female, but she ended up having a something wrong with her tail, so instead of going with a male I changed my mind and got a Jampea female a month ago. She is 5 months old now. After I ordered the boa, I got to watching videos on retics and did alot of research and was going to change my order to the Jampea anyway, but then I got that call telling me the boa had issues before I could call to change my order. So it was meant to be! I had been without snakes for 7 years and didn't know who was who, so I ordered her from LLLreptile. She is my pet, not for breeding. They sold her to me as 100% Jampea, but me not seeing the parents I take that with a grain of salt. After only a month with her, I'm having to stop myself from buying another one! I'm becoming a Retic Addict!!
I do plan on getting a few more, but from a good breeder this time.

----------


## reptileexperts

The Tiger Motley actually left my facility about a month ago. I'm working my lines down smaller and smaller, so since she was such a high % of mainland, I thought it would be best to move her into another facility for a new project. I can't mention what she's going to be bred by, but it will be a world first that is for sure!

Appreciate the comments to the videos, saw your comment on the purple girl video from a while back. She is, much much bigger, at this point in time. The thing about Jampeas to keep in mind is that they can and will exceed normal growth potential for a dwarf, if and only if, you feed them heavily. Given a lighter dosage of food for the first 2-3 years, will keep them in their expected range with no health warrant (do the same to a mainland retic and you will have health issues from being underfed). 

They are amazing animals, and a strong passion of mine. Retics are a species that can potentially be in everyone's homes that want one. They are coming in smaller packages every year, and in a lot more variety. Price is kind of steep for the morph stuff (good for the breeders, bad for the consumers), but prices are making their way lower. Next year I will be hopefully offering up the smallest purple goldenchilds available on the market, they will be around 62.5% - 56.25% Jampea and will come from some of the best stock available. That's my main project at this time. The rest are kind of just side things that I may or may not push back into. But for this year, this is my big, little, goal. 

Cheers,

----------


## papapena

> The Tiger Motley actually left my facility about a month ago. I'm working my lines down smaller and smaller, so since she was such a high % of mainland, I thought it would be best to move her into another facility for a new project. I can't mention what she's going to be bred by, but it will be a world first that is for sure!
> 
> Appreciate the comments to the videos, saw your comment on the purple girl video from a while back. She is, much much bigger, at this point in time. The thing about Jampeas to keep in mind is that they can and will exceed normal growth potential for a dwarf, if and only if, you feed them heavily. Given a lighter dosage of food for the first 2-3 years, will keep them in their expected range with no health warrant (do the same to a mainland retic and you will have health issues from being underfed). 
> 
> They are amazing animals, and a strong passion of mine. Retics are a species that can potentially be in everyone's homes that want one. They are coming in smaller packages every year, and in a lot more variety. Price is kind of steep for the morph stuff (good for the breeders, bad for the consumers), but prices are making their way lower. Next year I will be hopefully offering up the smallest purple goldenchilds available on the market, they will be around 62.5% - 56.25% Jampea and will come from some of the best stock available. That's my main project at this time. The rest are kind of just side things that I may or may not push back into. But for this year, this is my big, little, goal. 
> 
> Cheers,


Thats cool. I wanted a big snake, just not mainland female big. I've had pretty big boa's and a Burm before, so I'm used to more girthy snakes. I don't mind if she gets 14 to 15 feet, maybe a little longer, I have the room. I just don't want one so big that I need more then one or two people with me to hanlde it. I will adjust her feeding as she grows. I've also had some wild caught venomous snakes when I was younger that I legally speaking shouldn't have had, but I would always relocate them from the suburbs to a ranch we used to have. I am thinking of getting a Golden Child next, or a Platinum Jampea. I think the Golden Child is so beautiful, same thing with Platinums. The Jampea I have is proly going to be the biggest I will get. I would like a few SD sized retics though. These retics are like no other snake I have had. I love how smart mine is and she has a great personality. Never thought I would be saying a snake has personality, but I never had a retic till now! Videos and pictures don't do them justice at all.

----------


## reptileexperts

Nope, it takes working with them, feeding them, and interacting with them on a daily basis to truly appreciate them. 

Venomous are legal in MOST of Texas, just not within city limits for major areas. Check ordinances. But legally speaking, as long as you have a hunting license, and non-game permit, you are allowed to keep any NON PROTECTED species in Texas, including venomous. Exotic venomous like Gabs or Cobras will need a controlled exotic snake permit, 20 bucks and done. 

Cheers,

----------


## papapena

> Nope, it takes working with them, feeding them, and interacting with them on a daily basis to truly appreciate them. 
> 
> Venomous are legal in MOST of Texas, just not within city limits for major areas. Check ordinances. But legally speaking, as long as you have a hunting license, and non-game permit, you are allowed to keep any NON PROTECTED species in Texas, including venomous. Exotic venomous like Gabs or Cobras will need a controlled exotic snake permit, 20 bucks and done. 
> 
> Cheers,


I didn't know the laws then, this was in the early 90's, I was a teenager. Now I'm 33 and don't feel invencible anymore, so I'll stay with non-venomous or at least rear fang low toxic like the Rofous Beaked snake, which I heard is also very smart.

----------


## Mike41793

I haven't even had mine for a month and I already want to find a female for him  :Very Happy:  

I love motley Tigers, such a cool simple two gene combo. I love the albino gc's too. Can't wait to see what you make Cody!!

----------

_Rob_ (08-26-2014)

----------


## papapena

> I haven't even had mine for a month and I already want to find a female for him  
> 
> I love motley Tigers, such a cool simple two gene combo. I love the albino gc's too. Can't wait to see what you make Cody!!


Same here. I'm not going to breed my Jamp, she's my pet and I don't know much about her background. But I am looking to buy a few more to breed. These retics are awsome, not like any other snake i've had. I'm addicted for sure. I'm looking at getting a Platinum Tiger next.

----------


## jclaiborne

Didnt want to start a new thread for just 2 pics, but took the kiddo to the natural history museum over the weekend and they had a tic skull on display, he thought it was pretty cool

----------

_Fraido_ (03-25-2016),_Mike41793_ (08-26-2014),_Rob_ (08-26-2014)

----------


## Rob

Thought he looked particularly good this morning

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-28-2014),_Mike41793_ (08-28-2014),_Pyrate81_ (09-02-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Goldenchild since I haven't added to this much lately.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-28-2014),_Mike41793_ (08-28-2014),_Pyrate81_ (09-05-2014),_Rob_ (08-28-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Nice, now make some albino gc's!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## reptileexperts

Working on it mike ;-), my big purple girl is eating about 5lb a meat a week right now in preparation for breeding in about a month! Goldenchild is ready to go ;-)

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-02-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Working on it mike ;-), my big purple girl is eating about 5lb a meat a week right now in preparation for breeding in about a month! Goldenchild is ready to go ;-)


Awesome!  :Smile:

----------


## Expensive hobby

Dare I post again? Lol

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## reptileexperts

Purple dwarf out with the fiance last night during cage clean ups.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-01-2014),Gio (10-02-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-03-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

Cripes that's a big snake

----------


## artgecko

Beautiful snake... and still too big for me lol.  This is why I'd have to get a super dwarf and know the locales so that I knew for certain that it would stay smaller.  Really nice patterning and contrast on her though.

----------

Gio (10-02-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Beautiful snake... and still too big for me lol.  This is why I'd have to get a super dwarf and know the locales so that I knew for certain that it would stay smaller.  Really nice patterning and contrast on her though.


We're in the process of moving the snakes to our new home, when the move is completed I can show some adult examples of the superdwarfs and how they are now - pertaining to size - comparative to the same age as this purple dwarf. Even with monitoring locals and breeders closely, also monitor generation cross amounts - f2 will stay significantly smaller than f1 crosses for 50% stuff, expect f1 to reach 12' and f2 to stay around 8-9' as adult females. My 30 month old 50% Kalatoa F2 is no longer adding length at around 7.5', and slowly putting girth on. Likewise, my 62.5% Selayer from mid 2012, is around 7 ft with a massive head (This is my dwarf genetic stripe female 66% het purple).

- - - Updated - - -




> Cripes that's a big snake


FWIW - she's between 13-14', and about a month ago at her last weigh in - she came in at 46 lb of snake :-)

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-01-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-03-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Purple dwarf out with the fiance last night during cage clean ups.


This face is too freaking cute!!  I have got to get one of these things soon. But on a much smaller scale lol. Super dwarf for me all the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## artgecko

Yeah... Even 8' adult may be too big for my taste.. I don't suppose there are any super dwarfs that stay around 6' - 7'?  It's really more of a weight thing for me too.  I'd be more comfortable with an 8' 5lb snake than an 8' 30lb one, if that makes sense.  

The largest snake I have now is my BCA male... Who is only about 2 years old and still tiny at 3.5' and about 1lb.  He should top out at around 6' and *hopefully* 15lbs, so I may wait and see how well I can handle him as an adult before I commit to a potentially much larger, faster, and possibly heavier super dwarf retic.  

The retics have such great colors, patterns, and personality though, which makes it a tough decision... If I knew for certain that one would top out at about the size of an adult BCI male, I'd definitely plan on acquiring one. 

The other issue, of course, is price.. and I understand that at the moment, high percentage super dwarfs are going for a good bit of cash.  This is understandable considering that there aren't many around and it's still a relatively young project.  I'll probably also have to wait until they are more affordable.  My dream animal would probably be a SD tiger, or purple albino (or any combination of those two morphs).  

Thanks again for sharing the pics and info!

----------

Gio (10-02-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

> We're in the process of moving the snakes to our new home, when the move is completed I can show some adult examples of the superdwarfs and how they are now - pertaining to size - comparative to the same age as this purple dwarf. Even with monitoring locals and breeders closely, also monitor generation cross amounts - f2 will stay significantly smaller than f1 crosses for 50% stuff, expect f1 to reach 12' and f2 to stay around 8-9' as adult females. My 30 month old 50% Kalatoa F2 is no longer adding length at around 7.5', and slowly putting girth on. Likewise, my 62.5% Selayer from mid 2012, is around 7 ft with a massive head (This is my dwarf genetic stripe female 66% het purple).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW - she's between 13-14', and about a month ago at her last weigh in - she came in at 46 lb of snake :-)


After reading her specs.....

I stand by my original evaluation. CRIPES. that's a big snake.  :Surprised:  :Eyepopping:

----------


## Expensive hobby

Hey where'd my pics go? Lol

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## Mike41793

> Yeah... Even 8' adult may be too big for my taste.. I don't suppose there are any super dwarfs that stay around 6' - 7'?  It's really more of a weight thing for me too.  I'd be more comfortable with an 8' 5lb snake than an 8' 30lb one, if that makes sense.  
> 
> The largest snake I have now is my BCA male... Who is only about 2 years old and still tiny at 3.5' and about 1lb.  He should top out at around 6' and *hopefully* 15lbs, so I may wait and see how well I can handle him as an adult before I commit to a potentially much larger, faster, and possibly heavier super dwarf retic.  
> 
> The retics have such great colors, patterns, and personality though, which makes it a tough decision... If I knew for certain that one would top out at about the size of an adult BCI male, I'd definitely plan on acquiring one. 
> 
> The other issue, of course, is price.. and I understand that at the moment, high percentage super dwarfs are going for a good bit of cash.  This is understandable considering that there aren't many around and it's still a relatively young project.  I'll probably also have to wait until they are more affordable.  My dream animal would probably be a SD tiger, or purple albino (or any combination of those two morphs).  
> 
> Thanks again for sharing the pics and info!


A pure male super dwarf will stay under 6'-7' for sure. A female should hit 6'-7'. They stay pretty slender though so there's not as much weight. 

My retic is almost 4feet already and you'd never guess that looking at him. You may guess it when he comes flying out of the tub looking for food though haha. Or when you're holding him and go to do something and he's stretched all the way out reaching for trouble and only hanging onto you with his tail when you look back...

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-03-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-03-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

I love this thread.    :Wuv:

----------


## Rob

Saturday snack

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-04-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Retics big move day!  Pics after I finish the new reptile room
 It's half the size of my old office so we will see

----------


## Mike41793

> Retics big move day!  Pics after I finish the new reptile room
>  It's half the size of my old office so we will see


Downsizing?  :Sad:  boooooo

----------


## reptileexperts

Actually up. Moving from an apartment to a 4 bedroom house. But only 1 of the rooms is going for the collection. Moving from a 16x14 reptile office into a 10x13 it's a tight fit

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-04-2014),_Mike41793_ (10-11-2014)

----------


## artgecko

Good luck with the move!  We just moved into our first home and I got to have my first dedicated reptile room.  It's great, but I can say there's always something that "needs fixing" with the house so far.  a week after moving in a toilet needed to be repaired, then two fan pull cords broke, now one of the two fridges left with the house has stopped working (and it was my rodent storage fridge too)... Now we're on to ant issues lol.  Good luck with your new house. 

sorry you're downgrading in size for your snake room though.. I'd imagine more space would be a plus when dealing with retics.

Mark41793- Thanks for the info!  Since they stay in the size I'm looking for I'll put them "on the list", but I'm sure it'll still be awhile before they come down in price enough for my husband to let me buy one.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

EDIT:  Just noticed the red "angry face" at the top of my post.. Not sure why it's there, but I can't remove it.  I'm not angry, I swear.  :Razz:

----------


## reptileexperts

Moved in. Tight fit!!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-06-2014),_Rob_ (10-06-2014)

----------


## artgecko

Looks nice!

----------


## reptileexperts

Thanks! It feels good to have them home. Been commuting between two homes to take care of them lately. Now everyone is under one roof!

----------


## SerpentSteve

Hey I'm new on here but not so new to snake. I have however just recently joined the retic crowd so here are mine: 

Ricky. Male het albino





Lucy. Female het Albino





Elsa. Female. Goldenchild het albino

----------

_Pyrate81_ (10-13-2014)

----------


## SerpentSteve

And two more of my Goldenchild

----------

_Pyrate81_ (10-13-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

Do you even tight fit bro?

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-22-2015)

----------


## artgecko

Reptileexperts- I know what you mean, we just moved and my animals were at our old apartment for about 2 weeks before I moved them over.  It was such a relief to get them all in one place.  I hope your new setup works well for you.  Didn't you say (a few months back) that you were focusing your collection down to some select retics / morphs?  How many animals do you have now, if you don't mind me asking?  (just curious how many you're fitting in your new smaller space).

Serpentsteve- Nice looking tics!  I love goldenchilds.

Expensive Hobby- Wow... Is that the permanent arrangement?  How do you access the cages behind the vision rack?  That's a lot of snakes in a small space.

----------


## Expensive hobby

It's not permanent lol. And it's not 100% of the collection either.  But the freedom breeder 66-6 moves against the stack of 4 footers and we can access the other 6 footers behind it.

I'm actually looking for a commercial space, or at the minimum a new home to buy that has a very large shop on the property.

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## reptileexperts

> Reptileexperts- I know what you mean, we just moved and my animals were at our old apartment for about 2 weeks before I moved them over.  It was such a relief to get them all in one place.  I hope your new setup works well for you.  Didn't you say (a few months back) that you were focusing your collection down to some select retics / morphs?  How many animals do you have now, if you don't mind me asking?  (just curious how many you're fitting in your new smaller space).


I'm still working on the cut down - time is becoming the largest constraint so I want to be able to focus on my main passions so its always about that aspect, and never a burden. I have only downsized about 3 adult retics at the moment, as well as a good bit of my colubrids, this was my last season breeding them. I use to be focused in 50% SD projects, and now I seem to be wanting to work more with Jampea after watching what happens with color when you do various things with them. As well as Seslayer a bit. Dwarf Lavender Sunstripes are on the list to be made here, as are Dwarf Purple Albino Goldenchilds (or Lav if my GC proves het white this winter). Hopefully I prove out my 75% Jampea to be het snow (het anery, 66% het albino) as well as my goldenchild (het albino, 50% het anery) and produce 62.5% Jampea Snow Goldenchild Tigers, and variations there of. Outside of these, the rest are just pets at this point. 3 main females, 2 main boys. May dabble with my SD stuff for one more season, but life is insanely busy these days. Heck, I waited months and months and MONTHS for Destiny to come out on console, and my fiancé shows up on my birthday with an xbox one and Destiny last month, and I've been able to play . . . twice? and no more than 20 combined minutes of gameplay!! Ain't nobody got time for that!

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-11-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

It amazes me every time I see it, exactly how intelligent Retics look. I'll leave owning them to you guys though, I don't think I could ever handle a giant python and not feel a good degree of fear!

----------


## reptileexperts

Goldenchild enjoying the new yard after a rain

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-18-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-13-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts



----------

_Mike41793_ (10-18-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-13-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts



----------

_Mike41793_ (10-18-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-15-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

75% Jampea Tiger het Anery prob het Albino Female. Our key to making 62.5% Jampea Snow Goldenchild Tigers if both parents prove out!

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-18-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-15-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Great pics.  

How long is the one your wife is holding?  12ish feet?

----------


## reptileexperts

Just over 13 ft based on string measuring.

----------


## Pyrate81

Nice.  Super pretty.    :Good Job:

----------


## Sirensong26

> 



Ladies and gentlemen, I give you.....the next Herp of the month photo.  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Good Job:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (10-17-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

lol, I've entered a few retics in the HOTM category, but it never gets selected ;-) POTM however  . . . still showing this months winner  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## reptileexperts

Hard to believe that 2 years ago the big purple albino was this big... can't wait to see this girl in years! This is the 75% Jampea Tiger again, hatched march 2014

----------

_Fraido_ (03-25-2016),_Pyrate81_ (10-17-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Ladies and gentlemen, I give you.....the next Herp of the month photo.


That's a great photo and nominee. 

Cody, It is a shame you haven't gotten HOTM with any 'tic pics, you always have a great pic thrown in the mix.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (10-17-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Nice pics Cody. How did the move go? Show us what the new office looks like! 

I suck at getting good pics. Here is the best I got from recently haha

Feeding:


And interior decorator lol

----------

Gio (10-20-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-20-2014),_Rob_ (10-22-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Moved in. Tight fit!!!


Here you go Mike!

- - - Updated - - -




> Nice pics Cody. How did the move go? Show us what the new office looks like!

----------


## reptileexperts

should add - this is just the reptile room / lab now  - we finish the office / library today ;-)

----------

_Pyrate81_ (10-20-2014)

----------


## speedycat222

Nice looking setup, are the cages 6 foot or 8 ?

----------


## reptileexperts

> Nice looking setup, are the cages 6 foot or 8 ?


Vision 600 and Vision 400 and Vision 221

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

Cody, how do you might your visions? Just an aquarium light screwed down behind the mesh? I want to light mine but not sure the best way to go about it without leaving any sharp edges from screws sticking out.

----------


## reptileexperts

http://www.lowes.com/pd_406108-57299...acetInfo=Light bar 

Use these and link them in a daisy chain so I only have one plug per side with a switch to control the entire set. Not the cheapest, but they save money on lighting cost compared to other options, and look nice and clean. I use aluminum duct taping and adhear the light to the outside of the cage on the venting. No sticky stuff is inside the cage, and the light stays in place well. I use this same tape on the UTH that are in place and it works great. 

http://www.reptilebasics.com/aluminum-foil-tape

----------

_TheSnakeGeek_ (10-19-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

Who doesn't love a big tiger male and a destroyed cage? Lol


Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

Gio (10-20-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-20-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

C'mon Purple Mötley Tigers!


Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-08-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-20-2014)

----------


## Gio

> Nice pics Cody. How did the move go? Show us what the new office looks like! 
> 
> I suck at getting good pics. Here is the best I got from recently haha
> 
> Feeding:
> 
> 
> And interior decorator lol


Mike,,,

You have a retic? Am I seeing this right?? Congrats!

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-08-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Yep mike gave into the awesome side!

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (10-20-2014),Gio (10-22-2014),_Mike41793_ (11-08-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Love all the pics guys, keep them coming.    :Good Job:   :Good Job: 


I'll eventually give in and grab a super dwarf or 2. Have to move to a house or different state first as I'm running out of room quick with adding a gf(and possibly a rabbit or 2) to my apartment.

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-08-2014)

----------


## Gio

> Yep mike gave into the awesome side!


That's awesome!. I'd like to hear more when he has time.

----------


## DooLittle

Mikey!  Post more Morris!

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-08-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Sunstripe poss het albino


Goldenchild Jampea het Albino


Goldenchild Jampea het Albino

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-24-2014),_Mike41793_ (11-08-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-25-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Size comparison for the GC

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-25-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-25-2014),_Rob_ (10-30-2014)

----------


## BumbleB

> Goldenchild Jampea het Albino


Wow love the eyes on this one. It has such a determined look like a snake on a serious mission lol

Side note this is probably ny favorite thread that I never posted in before today. Beautiful animals you guys have love seeing the pictures

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-25-2014),_Fraido_ (03-25-2016),_Rob_ (10-30-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Wow love the eyes on this one. It has such a determined look like a snake on a serious mission lol
> 
> Side note this is probably ny favorite thread that I never posted in before today. Beautiful animals you guys have love seeing the pictures


Haha this is so true! 007 Retic is out on a mission to save the world xD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

Crappy cell phone picture from tonight. No recent pictures of this girl with my real camera. Definitely need some soon. Loving her stripe, and the platty just seems to be getting brighter. Can't wait to see her at 10+ feet.  :Smile:  she STILL poops on me 3 out of 4 times I get her out, but I love her anyways.

----------

_BumbleB_ (10-28-2014),Cumminsman (11-05-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-30-2014),_reptileexperts_ (10-28-2014),_Rob_ (10-30-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Crappy cell phone picture from tonight. No recent pictures of this girl with my real camera. Definitely need some soon. Loving her stripe, and the platty just seems to be getting brighter. Can't wait to see her at 10+ feet.  she STILL poops on me 3 out of 4 times I get her out, but I love her anyways.


Nice, putting on good size!

----------


## Expensive hobby

Yearling Platty Het Albino putting on some good size

Mama out for a stroll at the reptile rally

Shorty chilling in his 28qt water bowl

One of the best purple sunfires in the game. Holla lol


Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_Pyrate81_ (11-05-2014),_Rob_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## jclaiborne

I still wish someone local kept larger snakes so I could get some hands on time!

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> I still wish someone local kept larger snakes so I could get some hands on time!


If you're where your profile says you are you're only like an hour and a half drive away from prehistoric pets. It's like the west coast retic mecca. Lol

----------


## jclaiborne

> If you're where your profile says you are you're only like an hour and a half drive away from prehistoric pets. It's like the west coast retic mecca. Lol


Ya, I have been to PP, went up there with high hopes even and honestly....eh I know they produce beautiful animals, but I would never give that guy a dime of my business or attention.  Let alone ask them for hands on experience.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-22-2015)

----------


## KSTAR86

They're all awesome

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Ya, I have been to PP, went up there with high hopes even and honestly....eh I know they produce beautiful animals, but I would never give that guy a dime of my business or attention.  Let alone ask them for hands on experience.


You didn't go in the breeding room then. That's where the magic is.

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike,,,
> 
> You have a retic? Am I seeing this right?? Congrats!


Haha I did. And I already need more! If you don't have one, I really recommend one. PM me anytime with any questions. I've only had him for like 6momths? now but have learned so much from him and am always eager to pass along info on him. Biggest thing I run into is misinformation  with people. "well, retics are mean, they bite right? Well, he's gunna get to be like 30ft someday, then what are you gunna do? Is he eating jumbo rabbits yet?!" 



> Yep mike gave into the awesome side!


Awesome is an understatement! 



> Love all the pics guys, keep them coming.    
> 
> 
> I'll eventually give in and grab a super dwarf or 2. Have to move to a house or different state first as I'm running out of room quick with adding a gf(and possibly a rabbit or 2) to my apartment.


Ronald you need to post the pics of you and Morris in here! I'm still mad at myself for not thinking to have Elle get any of penny with her. She loved him. 



> Mikey!  Post more Morris!


This is him in his tub which he freaking wrecked and downing two medium rats haha. 




Fresh shed, messy tub. You notice the pattern lol?

----------


## DooLittle

> Haha I did. And I already need more! If you don't have one, I really recommend one. PM me anytime with any questions. I've only had him for like 6momths? now but have learned so much from him and am always eager to pass along info on him. Biggest thing I run into is misinformation  with people. "well, retics are mean, they bite right? Well, he's gunna get to be like 30ft someday, then what are you gunna do? Is he eating jumbo rabbits yet?!" 
> 
> Awesome is an understatement! 
> 
> Ronald you need to post the pics of you and Morris in here! I'm still mad at myself for not thinking to have Elle get any of penny with her. She loved him. 
> 
> This is him in his tub which he freaking wrecked and downing two medium rats haha. 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.  He looks like he's getting big!  Pretty boy.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

He is! He's doing great. Can't wait to get more!

----------

Gio (11-08-2014)

----------


## Gio

> He is! He's doing great. Can't wait to get more!


That's awesome Mike!

Big congrats!

I am not far from Vital Exotics and IF,,, I can get another snake, I'll look into a female SD.

So far I'm digging my coastal carpet, but ya never know LOL!

----------


## Mike41793

It took all of week or two for him to become my favorite snake. First couple weeks he was kinda touchy and settling in. I dealt with it fine and figured that may just be his attitude. After that, and Now, he's like a puppy dog tho. Really wish I had gotten pics of my friends little daughter petting him.  :Sad:

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> It took all of week or two for him to become my favorite snake. First couple weeks he was kinda touchy and settling in. I dealt with it fine and figured that may just be his attitude. After that, and Now, he's like a puppy dog tho. Really wish I had gotten pics of my friends little daughter petting him.


Wait until he's breeding size. Lol my boy was "puppy dog" tame until he hit breeding age. Last winter he got a little moody at times. Struck at the cage as I was walking by. He's still really good most of the time but they have their "moods." Lol you learn to read them really quick.

----------


## reptileexperts

ah breeding season . . . boys will be boys :-)

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (11-09-2014)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

Hadn't shared these here yet. Sunfire super tiger het albino female is really coloring up and turning out nice.

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-20-2014),_Rob_ (11-09-2014)

----------


## speedycat222

> Hadn't shared these here yet. Sunfire super tiger het albino female is really coloring up and turning out nice.



 Nice looking girl, I have a thing for dorsal striping.

----------

_TheSnakeGeek_ (11-09-2014)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

This girl got some fresh skin and was looking amazing today.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-16-2014),_Daybreaker_ (11-18-2014),_Fraido_ (03-25-2016),_Mike41793_ (11-20-2014),_Rob_ (11-09-2014),speedycat222 (11-09-2014)

----------


## Tigerhawk

Wow he looks great. I would love to have one myself. However I'am a one man show and I do not have someone that can help me, with it once it gets large. So for now I can only watch from a distance.

----------


## Expensive hobby

New skin on my big boy "Shorty." He's 14' now and roughly 60lbs? Getting big. Boy loves his food



Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-20-2014),_Rob_ (11-11-2014),_TheSnakeGeek_ (11-12-2014)

----------


## Rob

Growing fast  :Smile:  

Now

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-20-2014),_TheSnakeGeek_ (11-12-2014)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> Growing fast


Is that just a tiger?

----------


## Rob

> Is that just a tiger?


Thats what I bought him as

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> Thats what I bought him as


He's gorgeous. Love the variety in retics.

----------

_Rob_ (11-12-2014)

----------


## Rob

> He's gorgeous. Love the variety in retics.


Thanks! I know im bias, but he's seems to look diff then most tigers I see. Color and that pixilated patern.

----------


## Expensive hobby

Shorty getting ready to put in some work



Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-20-2014)

----------


## ZacharyPoller

Mines growing so quick
He is less then a year old already 5-6 feet but he is still like a worm thin lol ! He eats a small rat every week , BTW he is tiger get albino

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-20-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Getting bigger  :Very Happy:

----------

Megg (10-15-2015),_reptileexperts_ (11-21-2014),_Rob_ (11-20-2014),_TheSnakeGeek_ (11-23-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Getting bigger


Soon you'll be saying "awe man, I wish he was still a worm some days" 

Keep it coming guys, I'll be back with new stuff very shortly. Real life drama took a serious hit, so I've been occupied heavily. Cold weather keeping the snakes indoor makes it hard too. But soon!!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-22-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

I need to get some pics up of our adult Ultra Ivory Male, new GC female, Albino Citron Tiger Female, Citrus female, Platinum Super Tiger male,  Albino Super Tiger female, and Bali Yellow Head Sunfire female.

They haven't had any camera time at all lol

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-02-2015),_Mike41793_ (11-22-2014)

----------


## bcr229

My husband's little girl being cute this evening.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-02-2015),_Mike41793_ (11-22-2014),_Rob_ (11-22-2014)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

Looking good mike!

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> My husband's little girl being cute this evening.


Good looking platinum!

----------


## bcr229

> Good looking platinum!


Thanks!  She's a doll to handle and eats anything we offer her.  Slithering Succotash in NJ produced her.

----------


## reptileexperts

Tiger SD adult female fired up last night


Sunfire genetic stripe boy fired up on on a fresh shed 


Anthrax male on fire

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-02-2015),_Artemisace_ (11-27-2014),*bcr229* (11-25-2014),_Expensive hobby_ (11-26-2014),_Fraido_ (03-25-2016),_Mike41793_ (11-30-2014),_Rob_ (11-25-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

I need to get on the anthrax band wagon. And OGS. And Mochino. Forget it I need em all.

You'd think with 55 retics I'd have those by now  lol

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## reptileexperts

> I need to get on the anthrax band wagon. And OGS. And Mochino. Forget it I need em all.
> 
> You'd think with 55 retics I'd have those by now  lol
> 
> Like Us On Facebook
> Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles


Get on it man, I'd LOVE to pick up a Platinum Tiger Graniteback girl for my boy. Would make some epicly nice offspring. Waiting for those to become a little more reasonable. Simple to make though.

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (12-02-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

As soon as the new room is setup I'll start buying again lol. Room is gonna be EPIC! So excited! I've got more freedom breeder racks in stock than freedom breeder now lol

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## Rob

New guy in shed, but still looking awesome!

----------


## Sirensong26

OH. MY. GOD.  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

I absolutely LOVE the iridescence I can see on him. What morph is he?

----------

_Rob_ (12-05-2014)

----------


## Rob

> OH. MY. GOD. 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the iridescence I can see on him. What morph is he?


Thanks, I'll post more when he comes out of shed. He's a golden child.

----------


## Rob

Fresh shed

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-15-2014),speedycat222 (12-08-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Looking great Rob. My "big" male Goldenchild Jampea shed last night, need to grab a fresh shot!

----------

_Rob_ (12-10-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

He looks even better fresh shed!!! I cannot WAIT to see what he looks like as he grows.

----------

_Rob_ (12-10-2014)

----------


## Foolish1



----------

_Mike41793_ (12-15-2014),_Rob_ (12-10-2014)

----------


## Manny

My little guy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-15-2014),_Rob_ (12-14-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Sunstripe boy today going into shed


Sub adult dwarf stripe deep in shed. She's around 9 ft



Adult 50% SD f2 tiger 2012 8 ft

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-22-2014),_Rob_ (12-17-2014),_TheSnakeGeek_ (12-19-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Giving big little purple girl a bath after last night's mess...


The mess... from 3 lb of rabbit and 4lb of rats this week!

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-22-2014),_Rob_ (12-20-2014)

----------


## Rob



----------

_Mike41793_ (12-22-2014),_Sirensong26_ (12-22-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

> 


Oh to be young again

----------


## Mike41793

Trust falls provided by Morris over here hahaha

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-02-2015),_Rob_ (12-22-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

LOL oh my that last one is hilarious. Help herself did she?

----------


## reptileexperts

Christmas time with the retics

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-02-2015),_Alicia_ (01-03-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (01-12-2015),_Fraido_ (03-25-2016),_Gerardo_ (06-21-2015),_jclaiborne_ (12-24-2014),John1982 (12-31-2014),Megg (10-15-2015),_Rob_ (12-23-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Misses and the snake before she did the hat earlier  :Wink:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-31-2014),_Expensive hobby_ (01-12-2015),John1982 (12-31-2014),_Rob_ (12-27-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Cleaning day yesterday

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-31-2014),_Expensive hobby_ (01-12-2015),John1982 (12-31-2014),_Rob_ (01-01-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

Morris doing what he does best. Eating and looking for more food lol

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-02-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (01-12-2015),Manny (01-02-2015),_reptileexperts_ (01-01-2015),_Rob_ (01-02-2015)

----------


## reptileexperts

Goldenchild tonight

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-02-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (01-12-2015),_Fraido_ (03-25-2016),_Mike41793_ (01-02-2015),_Rob_ (01-02-2015)

----------


## Manny

Can't wait to see him in the morning!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-14-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (01-12-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-02-2015),_Rob_ (01-02-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

> Goldenchild tonight


The GC is a boob man hahaha

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-13-2015),Manny (01-02-2015)

----------


## Manny

(I did take him out and gently rub that little piece of stuck off of him) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-13-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (01-12-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-04-2015),_Rob_ (01-02-2015)

----------


## reptileexperts

Tiger 75% Jampea het anery 50% het albino female this morning after a tub cleaning.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-13-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (01-12-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-12-2015)

----------


## Expensive hobby

Shorty is a BEAST! 2.5 year old male, just finished up 2 8lbs rabbits. His hunger is insatiable! I have to cut him off like a bartender with a beligerant drunk. "You've had enough! I'm cutting you off!"



Big mama and a new logo for APR!


My two year and 3 month old 9.5 footer females looking sexay as can be. Platinum 100% het Purple and Platty Tiger 100% het Purple

From this:

To this in only 6 months. I love retics! :


Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-13-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-16-2015),_Reinz_ (02-01-2015)

----------


## Manny

getting bigger fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (02-07-2015),_Reinz_ (02-01-2015)

----------


## JackTar

What's the story behind your second logo, "get your adrenaline pumping"? just curious

----------


## Expensive hobby

> What's the story behind your second logo, "get your adrenaline pumping"? just curious


Just handling huge, powerful, fast snakes can get your Adrenaline Pumping lol.

We mainly work with giant snakes (retics, burms, Anacondas etc) and sometimes those snakes aren't as chill and laid back as we'd all like lol. Sometimes they'll get your blood pumping too lol.

And because it is part of the name of the company, and it sounded a lot better than "Chill, Puppydog Tame Reptiles"

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-18-2015),_BPSnakeLady_ (01-17-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-16-2015)

----------


## Rob

Thoes eyes tho

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-18-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (02-07-2015),_Fraido_ (03-25-2016),Manny (01-18-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-20-2015),Orion (01-18-2015),_Reinz_ (02-01-2015)

----------


## Manny

finally warm enough to take him out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-18-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (02-07-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-20-2015),Orion (01-18-2015),_Reinz_ (02-01-2015),_Rob_ (01-19-2015)

----------


## Orion

Wow these retics look awesome. But they are not my cup of tea for right now lol. Definitely not ready for that big of a snake. Maybe some day.

----------


## Mike41793

> Wow these retics look awesome. But they are not my cup of tea for right now lol. Definitely not ready for that big of a snake. Maybe some day.


Morris is still pretty tiny. The super dwarfs don't get big at all  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-20-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (01-22-2015)

----------


## Rob

Morning  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-31-2015),_jclaiborne_ (01-31-2015),Manny (02-01-2015),_Reinz_ (02-01-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

Beast mode tongue shot

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-14-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (02-07-2015),_reptileexperts_ (02-07-2015),_Rob_ (02-07-2015)

----------


## reptileexperts

Purple girl 62.5% Jampea 

50% SD Tiger girl 2012


Dwarf genetic stripe girl 2012

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-14-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (02-07-2015),_Rob_ (02-07-2015)

----------


## Rob



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-14-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (02-07-2015),_jclaiborne_ (02-07-2015),_Reinz_ (02-15-2015)

----------


## Rob



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-14-2015),_jclaiborne_ (02-15-2015),_Reinz_ (02-15-2015)

----------


## Havok73

Finally figured out how to upload pic. This my female tiger and make retic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rob_ (02-17-2015)

----------


## Havok73

I mean male. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Dwarf Phantom Sunfire het genetic stripe this morning!

----------


## ZacharyPoller

Crummy photos but my tiger het albino male is growing so fast wow

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-15-2015)

----------


## Artemisace

Finally decided I need to post here.


My big tiger girl out to play.


White phase sunfire girl.


Pure SD male I'm getting from a local breeder. Not sure on the local yet.

Sent from my snake room

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-15-2015)

----------


## reptileexperts

Purple retic was taken to a local scout meeting tonight to educate locals on snakes and snake safety.


Making the scout master lay down to show size on our goldenchild het albino jampea


And since this photo wasn't posted here yet. Phantom Sunfire Het gs. His mate just came in today. Pics tomorow!

----------

_Artemisace_ (03-13-2015),_Mike41793_ (07-15-2015)

----------


## artgecko

Nice pics!  Does the phantom gene reduce the patterning?  (from what I've read the sunfire is a color-altering gene).  I love the pic of the scoutmaster...  And that's great that you are out educating.  I wish that more people did so.  I, myself, have considered it, but don't want to get into insurances, etc.

----------


## reptileexperts

Phantom is both an enhancer and a striped pattern that can be diffused or lined. When crossed with het orange ghost stripe it produces what is known as a cow reticulated python (white with black spots and yellow flecking ). Which brings us to yesterday's pick up from NERD ...

Goldenchild HOGS (het orange ghost stripe)

----------

_Artemisace_ (03-13-2015),_Mike41793_ (07-15-2015)

----------


## Artemisace

Really wish I lived in Texas right now lol

Sent from my snake room

----------


## reptileexperts

Purple girl looking good after her rabbit


Super tiger super dwarf slamming her xxl rat




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Artemisace_ (03-23-2015),_jclaiborne_ (03-23-2015),_Mike41793_ (07-15-2015)

----------


## reptileexperts

First shed with me today! Looking amazing. 

Phantom Sunfire het genetic stripe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (04-04-2015),_Mike41793_ (07-15-2015)

----------


## reptileexperts

Dwarf sun stripe male 

Low % dwarf albino het genetic stripe today don't think I've shown him in a long time.  He's full grown and ready for breeding. 



And just to consolidate everything. Purple after her massive rabbit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BumbleB_ (04-05-2015)

----------


## DerekD

I love this thread!!

----------


## Gerardo

This is one of my favorite threads. Great pictures.

----------


## M.P.C

I cant even come up with words for how great this thread is and how bad i want a retic now, you sir have one knock out collection

----------


## reptileexperts

> I cant even come up with words for how great this thread is and how bad i want a retic now, you sir have one knock out collection


Looking forward to only adding from my own breedings now to be honest. I have 2 world first breedings on the way which will produce 3-4 different world first combos. Lots of exciting things.

----------

M.P.C (05-17-2015),_Mike41793_ (07-15-2015)

----------


## KitaCat

> Crappy cell phone picture from tonight. No recent pictures of this girl with my real camera. Definitely need some soon. Loving her stripe, and the platty just seems to be getting brighter. Can't wait to see her at 10+ feet.  she STILL poops on me 3 out of 4 times I get her out, but I love her anyways.


I know this is old, but I couldn't resist commenting - I love her face here, she looks so bashful! Like she's ashamed of regularly pooping on you.  :ROFL: I bet she's huge now! Perhaps I'll see as I continue reading this thread and absorbing all the Retic eye candy...

This thread is singlehandedly responsible for me considering getting a Retic someday.

----------


## Mike41793

Retics rule  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (07-15-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Yup, Tics rule, and we just drool.  :Embarassed: 

Thanks for the pics!

----------


## reptileexperts

> Retics rule 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


When did you get this pretty worm?

----------


## reptileexperts

Jampea golden child out in the sun today 


Having a nice soak afterwards 


Golden child Het Orange Ghost Stripe putting on weight. This was 48 hours after 2 medium rats  :Smile:  lump is gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (07-23-2015)

----------


## reptileexperts

Phantom Sunfire Het stripe shed today and was looking incredible! She'll get her first rabbit this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (07-24-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Man they both look so incredible!  

That first photo is a frameable one too!

Thanks for the updates.

----------


## Alexiel03

Heres my little worm lol my male sunfire het purple albino, named Helios. hes an awesome little guy

----------


## reptileexperts

"dwarf" purple albino  :Smile:  this is our Jampea solely called "purple girl" or PG for short. She'll be bred later this year to our Jampea golden child! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (07-27-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

Is the Jampea Golden Child full grown?  Is he a higher percentage Dwarf vs PG?

----------


## reptileexperts

He's a year younger / male so the main visible difference in size can be related to that. Males tend to stay much smaller than the female counters. 

The male is a first generation cross (Pure Jampea x male lavender goldenchild) so he is on the larger spectrum for a dwarf. 

The female is the result of a multigeneration cross (Parents were 50% Jampea het Purple x 50% Jampea het Purple with some seleyar). Her line is smaller in respect to influence. She's just a big girl and was always and is a strong feeder. 

And yes, the male is where I believe him to be full grown. He hasn't added much length in recent sheds, just girth.

- - - Updated - - -

Sidenote: Goldenchilds are from a dwarf local - this COULD add to the fact of why he's on the smaller spectrum as well.

----------


## jclaiborne

> He's a year younger / male so the main visible difference in size can be related to that. Males tend to stay much smaller than the female counters. 
> 
> The male is a first generation cross (Pure Jampea x male lavender goldenchild) so he is on the larger spectrum for a dwarf. 
> 
> The female is the result of a multigeneration cross (Parents were 50% Jampea het Purple x 50% Jampea het Purple with some seleyar). Her line is smaller in respect to influence. She's just a big girl and was always and is a strong feeder. 
> 
> And yes, the male is where I believe him to be full grown. He hasn't added much length in recent sheds, just girth.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Always learning something new on this thread, most dwarfs I see still seem too big for me to manage, even some of the SD crosses look big to me, that golden child doesn't look to unmanageable.  Will he always feed on rats or do you think you will have to step him up to rabbits?

----------


## reptileexperts

He's on rabbits right now (2lb bunny every other week. Xxxl eat every other week between that). However, he would do just fine on rats his entire life. I just use rabbits because they are almost as cheap since I get them locally. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (07-27-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

Is anyone still messing around with the Krampu Locality?  I know at one point you were thinking about adding a female to your collection.  I can't any info searching online about how their size has progressed...

----------


## reptileexperts

Ryan Parker still has Karompa and a couple other folks have individuals. It's still said to be the smallest of the small. Ryan should be crossing into it next year. Problem is, only a handful were imported before the ban on importation took place.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-24-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

Any pics of the karompa? Have not heard of that before

----------


## reptileexperts

Not from my personal collection. I never ended up getting into them, as I pushed more into Dwarf land and kept my current SD stuff.  Retic Nation occasionally show cases them from one or two of the members. Ryan hasn't been posting much of what he has at the moment, he's working on something lol.

----------


## Rorschach

> I <3 this goldenchild. Such an amazing array of colors. Getting a ton better with age. This guy is producing his first sperm plugs right at a year old and 5 ft! more to come soon . . . cage cleaning tonight.


This photo is brilliant. I love those eyes

----------


## reptileexperts

In case you missed it mike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (09-07-2015)

----------


## reptileexperts

Phantom Sunfire het genetic striped is finally putting the size on!


Our GC hogs from nerd offspring of a cow. Took his first xxl rat was scared it be too big but retics never cease to amaze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jclaiborne_ (10-13-2015),M.P.C (10-13-2015)

----------


## reptileexperts

She's getting some size finally 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*bcr229* (10-23-2015)

----------


## o.r hill

Nice snakes everyone.   I was going to post a pic but I just realized that I do not have permissions.

----------


## reptileexperts

Phantom Sunfire het genetic stripe girl after flooding her cleaned cage right after her first 3lb rabbit  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

John1982 (12-08-2015)

----------


## John1982

She looks mighty proud of herself.  :Smile:

----------


## reptileexperts

She looks ready for another! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Hanging out in the kitchen last night 


Helping me make some jack and Coke after cage cleaning (after snakes are away!).  :Wink:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-29-2015)

----------


## bcr229

It's spring - take time to smell the flowers!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-30-2016),_Ashley96_ (04-02-2016),_cristacake_ (03-25-2016),Gilligan (03-25-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),_Prognathodon_ (03-25-2016),stingermom (03-25-2016)

----------


## Megg

> It's spring - take time to smell the flowers!


Gorgeous photo!

----------

*bcr229* (03-25-2016),Gilligan (03-25-2016)

----------


## Rob

Thanks for the update, always enjoyed checking out your collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Phantom Sunfire het genetic striped hanging out while I clean her v600 


When the wife has company and they take on the big girl  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-30-2016),_Rob_ (03-31-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (01-30-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

Cub scouts education talk last night! Our purple albino dwarf girl did fantastic with the kids! 

Always love when it comes together like a plan for how she behaves. We also brought a ball python, carpet python, transpecos rat snake And chomper our Gila Monster. All in all a great night for us and the kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rob_ (04-01-2016)

----------


## Rob

> Cub scouts education talk last night! Our purple albino dwarf girl did fantastic with the kids! 
> 
> Always love when it comes together like a plan for how she behaves. We also brought a ball python, carpet python, transpecos rat snake And chomper our Gila Monster. All in all a great night for us and the kids. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome stuff, need a lot more of this accurate portrayal of retics on the internet.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-01-2016),_pbyeerts_ (02-01-2017)

----------


## Andylee11

Hanging out

----------

_pbyeerts_ (02-01-2017),_Rob_ (04-01-2016)

----------


## Andylee11



----------

Eavlynn (08-21-2016),_Rob_ (04-01-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

> Cub scouts education talk last night! Our purple albino dwarf girl did fantastic with the kids! 
> 
> Always love when it comes together like a plan for how she behaves. We also brought a ball python, carpet python, transpecos rat snake And chomper our Gila Monster. All in all a great night for us and the kids. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yowza! Is that the 50% Jamp girl from the 2014 update video? What have you been feeding her, ponies?  Man she's a beauty and obviously a gentle giant, but definitely goes to show how important it is to get genetic specifics when looking for a "dwarf".   Can i ask, would a conservative feeding schedule (not starving her, of course, just conservative) have kept her smaller, or would it have only slowed the progression to this eventual size?

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-21-2016)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Yowza! Is that the 50% Jamp girl from the 2014 update video? What have you been feeding her, ponies?  Man she's a beauty and obviously a gentle giant, but definitely goes to show how important it is to get genetic specifics when looking for a "dwarf".   Can i ask, would a conservative feeding schedule (not starving her, of course, just conservative) have kept her smaller, or would it have only slowed the progression to this eventual size?


Same one, and yes / no - the thing about being part mainland is they can still grow. They don't all, but some do. The other thing is - in the wild dwarfs typically go for extended periods of time without eating. This results in keeping the populations smaller. In captivity, it seems heartless to place them in these same conditions so they tend to favor growth. Genetically however, pure animals are still bound by genetics and will stay small regardless of food pounding.

----------

_dkatz4_ (08-23-2016),TattooedKent (10-09-2016)

----------


## Stearns84

> Yeah that mostly. The mixes of dwarf and SD stuff can be tricky. The mainland will still give influence. If say 7' is a safe estimate. However, I'd still suggest to be prepared for up to a 10' male l. Thickness would be maybe a pop can
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


What size enclosure do you use for males up to 10'?

----------


## reptileexperts

> What size enclosure do you use for males up to 10'?


4x2x18" or 6x3x18" it really depends on the individual. I had an adult male in a 6 ft and he stopped eating. Put him back in a 4' and things went back to normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Annarose15_ (10-04-2016)

----------


## Stearns84

I figured Id post a few updated pictures of Gene.  Gene is 16months old, he is 25% SD & 25% Jamp platinum
and right around 4.5.  He is by far the most amazing snake I have ever owned, he is such a puppy dog.

----------

Gio (11-09-2016)

----------


## Gio

> I figured Id post a few updated pictures of Gene.  Gene is 16months old, he is 25% SD & 25% Jamp platinum
> and right around 4.5.  He is by far the most amazing snake I have ever owned, he is such a puppy dog.


Gene is pretty cool!

Nice update! Good looking boy.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-10-2016)

----------


## Stearns84

Figured we could bring this thread back to life.  Gene gets a lot of outside time since he likes to piss every day, so he is out for at least 30 minutes a day.  

Found his way into my backpack while I finished up some emails from work.


I'll bring him in the bathroom after a hot shower when he is close to shed, and he'll just sit on the towel rack for 30 minutes or so.


I made this climbing tree for him with some left over PVC I had from an install project.  He loves it, he'll usually climb on it, then hell just rest.  Nice part is I didn't glue is, so i'll pull it apart into 3 pieces and slide it under the couch.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-30-2017),_pbyeerts_ (02-01-2017)

----------


## bcr229

Saphira - adult genetic stripe reticulated python.  She's just shy of 14 feet long.  She was in shed in these pictures which is why she looks dark, normally she's a lot brighter.  Also not the easiest snake to handle, she can be a bit territorial/defensive in her enclosure.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (04-04-2017),_Ax01_ (04-03-2017),Gio (04-03-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-03-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-03-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-03-2017),_Trisnake_ (04-03-2017)

----------


## Tigerhawk

She looks nice. Was she a handful when you went to pick her up after your photo shoot?

----------


## bcr229

> She looks nice. Was she a handful when you went to pick her up after your photo shoot?


Naw she's only a brat about coming out of her enclosure.  Once she is out she's fairly easy to manage - or as easy as any 14' snake can be.

Going back into her enclosure though, don't get in her way or she'll run over you.  She loves her home.

----------


## Ax01

wow! Saphira is beautiful! g-stripe huh? love the orangey head.

----------


## Sauzo

Woah! Bcr does have a retic! I thought she was just blowing smoke to be part of the cool kids as I never saw pics of the tic!!  :Wink:  Nice looking little worm.

And Caesar is the same. He doesn't mind coming out but he sure does love his house lol.

----------


## Tigerhawk

I wish I had the right circumstances to keep a full size retic.

----------


## Sauzo

> I wish I had the right circumstances to keep a full size retic.


Two words.....super dwarf!

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-03-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Saphira - adult genetic stripe reticulated python.  She's just shy of 14 feet long.  She was in shed in these pictures which is why she looks dark, normally she's a lot brighter.  Also not the easiest snake to handle, she can be a bit territorial/defensive in her enclosure.


WOW!

Something special right there!

I love the yellow/orange head and the tan/buckskin coloring on the body. Under the neck is pumpkin orange too. All that and in shed??? Not bad at all.

Looks to be fed perfectly and seems very manageable, although cage removal seems to present issues with many retics. Wallace can be a bit pissy but he's so small I keep pushing the issue. He's gotten better with time. The SD x Dwarf mixes tend to be a bit high strung which I like in a way. 

Glad you posted up this beauty.

Don't be a stranger with the pictures here. That was well worth looking at, and after a shed, I'm thinking "show stopper"!

----------


## bcr229

> Don't be a stranger with the pictures here. That was well worth looking at, and after a shed, I'm thinking "show stopper"!


We were lucky to get her, I think she's one of the best examples of the g-stripes out there.  She's even flightier than our pure SD male in her enclosure though.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That is one spectacular serpent!

----------

